# Circuit Training Good/Bad for MartialArts?



## ilhe4e12345 (May 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have been messing around the last few weeks with changing up my gym workout. I have been going 3-4 times a week depending on the week where i would do a different muscle group each day. Also I have kung fu 1 time a week as well as what i practice on my own. 

Anyways what i was thinking about switching to is to start curcuit training rather then muslce groups. My goal is to get lean muscle and burn off fat (I run/jog 20-30 minutes every gym day) and i know that cardio helps with that but i want more results. I am eating much better, about 4-5 times a day small meals and very balanced (lean meats, fish, vegetables, fruits as well as not drinking soda or garbage like that).

Anybody out there have anything to say about circuit training? Everything im reading says its great for lean muslce/fat burning but i wanted to hear from some people out there that might have tried it. I thought about doing something like the below work out maybe adding some more treadmill or bike in there at the beginning to get my heart going. Let me know what you think, any tips would be great . I was thinking about doing the below circuit twice each time i go to the gym. 



1) Bench press - max in 1:00

2) Squats - max in 1:00

3)  pulldowns - 1:00

4) Bike or jog - 3:00

5) Military press - 1:00

6) Lunges - 1:00 each leg

7) Bicep curls - 1:00

8) Bike or jog - 3:00

9) Tricep extensions.- 1:00

10) Leg ext - 1:00 

11) Leg curls - 1:00

12) Situps - 2:00

13) Crunches - 2:00

14) Stretch


----------



## WCman1976 (May 22, 2012)

Hello there!

I did circuit training a long time ago back in 2001. At the time I was slightly over 200 lbs. Combined with eating right, circuit training got me down to 170 or slightly less in a few months. Then of course my results plateaued, but that was because my next step should have been to switch my routine...probably to some kind of muscle-building workout. I didn't have the money at the time to afford a personal trainer, and I STILL don't...but I just wanted to throw this response out there for you since I did have experience with circuit training. In fact, I have been trying to work out a circuit training schedule again. Let me know if you would like to be the guinea pig to test it out!


----------



## ETinCYQX (May 22, 2012)

Personally I'd suggest something more straightforward like 5x5 for the lifting motions. You won't build much strength by maxing your reps out.


----------



## Deshawn (May 24, 2012)

I was a little bit over 200 lbs. Along with consuming right, schedule exercising got me down to 170 or a little bit less in a few several weeks. Then of course my outcomes plateaued, but that was because my next phase should have been to change my schedule probably to some type of muscle-building exercise. I didn't have the cash at plenty of a chance to manage a instructor...


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 24, 2012)

I do Judo and supplement my training with powerlifting...

I vary my routine from month to month but here is a rough guideline that I would follow.

Snatch (5x5)
Power Cleans (5x5)
Standing Push Press (5x5)
Front Squats (10x5)
Dead Lift (5x5)
Heavy Shrugs (10x5)

Then mix in some basic lifts such as...

Incline or Decline Bench
Weighted Dips and Pull Ups

Throw in some (like one set) bicep and triceps exercises to cap it off and there ya go...


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 24, 2012)

I also run 3-5 miles every other day and do sit-ups every morning.  Never could get into machines for cardio purposes.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 24, 2012)

Depending on what you have available you can do a decent little circuit with just body weight exercises.  Just to switch things up with my workout we have tires and stroop straps that I will use.  I will normally flip the tires so many times one way, do a set of sprints, flip the tires back the other way, hit the tires with a sledge hammer, and finish off with the stroop straps.  I'll run through that circuit a few times and I'm wasted afterwards LOL.


----------

